# VIC: Snake Island overnighter...



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Very good report. Looks like a great time.

I don't see no stinkin snakes.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Great read Eric, i'm thinking The Man Hooker Prize winner.

Exactly how cold are we talking here, water ?, air temp ?
I had to sit by the heater just to read it.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice one guys, top trip and as usual from Eric, a great report.


----------



## shabby (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice report guys....good to see some bacon!


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Top read mate. You've definitely missed your calling. With story telling like that you should be working for News of the World...


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey that was 500 posts!

I'm glad that the 500th was in the same vain as the other 499...rubbish.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Looks like a real boys trip, great reporting gents  .

Draughtboard sharks are something I definitely do not miss about Victoria.


----------



## Yakwannabe (May 11, 2008)

Obviously too cold for real snakes. Great report from those prepared to brave the winter chill. ;-)


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Where are all of the bream?


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

koich said:


> Where are all of the bream?


In the patto ;-)


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Ok, my turn..

My writing's been a bit off of late, & i think Eric's pretty much knocked this one out of the ballpark, so heres a few random pics & thoughts....... and the usual vid.

First up, great to be back on the water again after what has been too long, & also great to be Yak Camping again after whats been really too long.
Great company! Thanks Gents!
Some of my dry bags, aren't.
The food was Top Notch! Got that right!
The AI works even with about half a tonne of gear on it.
Salmon are fun.














yak parking








the dress circle








the stalls








big agnes








bacon








happy eggs








happy Mike








Mr Happy


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

ta rob, 
tis 'bout 12 -13k, not far at all really.
i think mingle has a gps readout somewhere


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

mingle said:


> @TFM,
> 
> Why does your tent look like it's made out of Safeway bags stitched together?!?


Ummm, Coz it is!
I just forgot to iron it before the trip this time! Usually I'll send it into the drycleaners for a light starch!

Anyway, at least my kayaks not Yellow!! :twisted:


----------

